# 4 shoulders versus ... ?



## bryonellington (Oct 31, 2015)

In the Dec FWW, Garrett Hack paraphrases Tage Frid saying don't use 4 shoulders around a tenon. Anyone a follower of that Tage Frid that could help explain how many shoulders he advocates and under what circumstances?


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Frid advocated not using 4 shoulders unless necessary to hide the joint because it made it difficult to fit the joint and also the reduced glue surface. He preferred some version of a haunched tenon. I'm no expert but it seems that with newer glues the glue surface in a four shoulder tenon should be plenty strong provided the tenon is appropriately constructed? Not sure if link will work but it is from Frid's awesome book. 
https://books.google.com/books?id=YXlDT6lZBCIC&pg=PA160&lpg=PA160&dq=tage+frid+tenon+shoulders&source=bl&ots=lxxa6UtGKi&sig=_aBiEDaeqiuR0du-FyLyP_LkOMY&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0CDwQ6AEwCWoVChMIn6CEk__vyAIVQtgeCh3rRg1M#v=onepage&q=tage%20frid%20tenon%20shoulders&f=false


----------



## bryonellington (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for the book link; appears to work (just not properly on my iPad, of course).

Makes sense. Strange how much effort I put into cuts and surface prep for areas only people like us would appreciate/notice.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Tage Frid devotes a nice section to the full blind dovetail. Cool joint but only you would know it is there!


----------



## bryonellington (Oct 31, 2015)

I've never seen a full blind dovetail.  Thank you!!


----------

